# Babythings in cairo-price?



## swemuslimah (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello,

Is there anybody who knows how much it will normally cost in total to buy a babycrib/bed and a changing table in cairo? How much did you pay for your things?

I just want to know a little what to expect when going shopping, and how much money I need to have. 

Thank you!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello

I would suggest you go window shopping to find out the prices.. you know what you like and what your budget will be,


Maiden


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

swemuslimah said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there anybody who knows how much it will normally cost in total to buy a babycrib/bed and a changing table in cairo? How much did you pay for your things?
> 
> ...


I don't know if I'm allowed to post this here but there's a group on FB, members are selling new and moderately used baby items, they post photos and contact information, and most of them are located in Cairo. Called Mothers of Bride group.

Good Luck


----------



## swemuslimah (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you for your tip! 

I really can't go windowshopping right now.. 
My body can't take many minutes walking and shopping  Get too tired and it hurts because of the pregnancy.


----------

